# Peerless sls 8



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Can I use Peerless SLS 8 as a subwoofer. I'm not a huge fan of loud bass, so I'm looking for something that can fit in small box and give me soft bass.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

That's actually what its made for.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you are talking about this
Peerless 830667 8" Paper Cone SLS Subwoofer 264-1102
then yes. it is a subwoofer. if all you want is a little more thump, it should work, just dont expect miracles from 110 watts RMS.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought it's made for woofer in 3 ways set up. :0 How it goes for SQ?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Toretto said:


> I thought it's made for woofer in 3 ways set up. :0 How it goes for SQ?


I am sure it can be used that way too. crossover and enclosure dictate how a large diameter speaker sounds.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd go with one of these instead. I've heard they sound wonderful in a .35 cuft sealed box.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7443_JBL-GTO804.html


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

I used to have Hertz ES300 and it was too loud for me, so I think 8" is going to be OK for me.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Toretto said:


> I used to have Hertz ES300 and it was too loud for me, so I think 8" is going to be OK for me.


Remember that having too much (ie headroom) gives you the opportunity to EQ and balance a system without stressing the driver out in the range that you need it to have more output. You end up with overall output level that is held back because you don't have the headroom to boost, you can only reduce everything else to have the other virtually boosted. 

You also run the driver at a point where distortion output is much lower and where power compression doesn't show it's ugly head. Power compression is where output drops off as you demand more from the sub. So you mids and highs continue to get loud but your bass just stops getting louder. You loose dynamic impact.

Just saying


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

If i get you right, It's better to have more powerfull sub?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Toretto said:


> If i get you right, It's better to have more powerfull sub?


Yes, more sub bass potential. Not to be overall louder, but to have unused output available to be able to boost frequencies cleanly without having to reduce the overall volume in order to free up that potential for specific frequencies. As a result it will be louder as well though. 

This also applies to all speakers not just subs. And more than likely the mid bass band.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Good. I'm just switching my car to sport car, so I'm trying to get rid of huge boxes and heavy speakers.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Which car? There might be other options.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

'97 Mitsubishi Eclipse. There is plenty of room in the trunk, but I don't want anything have in there.So I'll try to fit something in 0.5cu. ft., just because I need some bass.
My other option are DLS oa8, Peerless XLS10, but I'm not sure if I want to spend money on this!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Toretto said:


> '97 Mitsubishi Eclipse. There is plenty of room in the trunk, but I don't want anything have in there.So I'll try to fit something in 0.5cu. ft., just because I need some bass.
> My other option are DLS oa8, Peerless XLS10, but I'm not sure if I want to spend money on this!


Ah no trunk. I was gonna suggest infinite baffle.

Go for the JBL GTOs. Those are very nice, just read the reviews all over the net. You can even go with a slightly bigger ported box, the size you are looking for, and gain some more low end output without sacrificing efficiency, and much weight. That'll give you a nice low end that is never too much and can be tones down when you don't want it.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

GBL GTO804?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Toretto said:


> GBL GTO804?


Yeah


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool, I'll take a look.
Just won a Nakamichi CD400 to replace my Alpine 9887 
I don't know why, but I want to go old school with the Nak PA4100 amp and SB Acustic 2 way front.
I have Polk Audio Momo MM6 and CDT HD03, so I'll be able to get somethin from all of this!!!


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Toretto said:


> GBL GTO804?


I was just in the situation as you and ended up up going with the jbl 8's.
Sonic has them for 50 bucks right now so picked up a couple. Should be here tomorrow and should be in the car by sunday in a ported 1.1 cubic foot box ported at 30 maybe 32 if i cant fit the port in there. I'm playing with a couple of models in winisd to see what looks the best.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

1.1 cubic foot box? Uhhhh I'm looking for somthing to fit in 0.5 at most!!!


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

There are 10 inch woofers that could work in 0.5 cu ft sealed box. Dayton Reference HO supposedly can be made to work in a small sealed box like that. The Peerless SLS is probably a good driver, but with the smaller cone area and lower xmax than Dayton, its output will be more limited. The SLS seems like a popular midbass driver for 3-way setup.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

But does the 0.5 cu ft box is big enough for SLS 8 or it needs bigger box?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Toretto said:


> 1.1 cubic foot box? Uhhhh I'm looking for somthing to fit in 0.5 at most!!!


But he is using the 8" JBL GTO804 in a Ported Box and for this ported/vented application it works best in ,9cf-1,1cf. 

However, this subwoofer sounds BEAUTIFUL in a ,35-,4 cf or 9-11 Liter Sealed Box and will be perfect bass for you! The GTO804 is only $50 USD here in America. I don't know how much they will be in Bulgaria or what store you can buy from?

If you like Polk Audio, and it is easy to buy there, the MM804 (4-Ohm SVC) is also very very good, but I like the GTO804 slightly better. I do not like the MM804DVC...for some reason it never sounds as good as the SVC. :/

I also agree with everything that t3sn4f2 said! Either subwoofer will provide very clean, surprisingly deep/low bass for an 8" subwoofer and will sound "up front" on your dash with the proper setup. 

If you can find either one for a good price you will love it!

If you are mounting the SLS8 in the front cabin in the car I would say it will work okay for you. But because you want to mount the subwoofer in the trunk or boot, I suggest the JBL GTO or Polk MM.

They are very shallow-mounting depth subwoofers as well. 111mm mount depth for the JBL GTO, and 100mm for the Polk MM. The SLS8 is also 100mm depth, but it has less than 50% the xmax of the JBL and Polk! More xmax generally gives less distortion for the same output dB.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

For sure I cant find Polk Audio in Bulgaria, this model of JBL is giving me hard time too.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.avtozvuk.com/az/2009/05/080-boston.htm
IDK, guys, if you know Russian, but according them, Boston G1084 is little bit better than Polk Audio DB840, opinions?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Toretto said:


> http://www.avtozvuk.com/az/2009/05/080-boston.htm
> IDK, guys, if you know Russian, but according them, Boston G1084 is little bit better than Polk Audio DB840, opinions?


This comparison does not involve the subjective listening tests, so I would take it with a grain of salt. The measured resonance in the upper 40s Hz seems to imply that lows will not be great. In any case, if you have been following this forum, you'd notice that more recently Alpine's 8-inch type-r has been the favorite 8-inch subwoofer so far, with a lot of good reviews. Peerless SLS 8 also has good reviews, but it seems more of a woofer for midbass duty, or midbass with "extended lows" in cars where a dedicated subwoofer-in-a-box can not be installed. The go loud crowd really likes Sundown SA-8 subwoofers, and the new SA-8 v2 is supposed to be even better. The fans of Hybrid Audio really like the new Imagine subwoofers (including 8 inch model). They're supposedly meant for vented boxes. If you do want to buy a Boston subwoofer, hurry up because Boston Acoustics is exiting the car audio market.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

ZAKOH said:


> Alpine's 8-inch type-r has been the favorite 8-inch subwoofer so far, with a lot of good reviews. The go loud crowd really likes Sundown SA-8 subwoofers, and the new SA-8 v2 is supposed to be even better. The fans of Hybrid Audio really like the new Imagine subwoofers (including 8 inch model). They're supposedly meant for vented boxes.


Was looking at the Hybrid I8SW.
Anyone have insight on running them sealed?

If you only had room for one 10" or Two 8" what would be the better choice?
I know the two 8" will have a little more cone area.

Maybe a better question?
What would be a good pick for 26 liter box?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

underdog said:


> Was looking at the Hybrid I8SW.
> Anyone have insight on running them sealed?
> 
> If you only had room for one 10" or Two 8" what would be the better choice?
> I know the two 8" will have a little more cone area.


HAT Imagine subwoofers are kind of expensive. So I would be leaning towards a single 10" if choosing between those. They can work in sealed box. (I have heard a suggestion to go 0.7-1cu ft sealed with 10'), but they seem to shine more in a vented box. The buwalda hybrids forum has some posts about these subwoofers.

Personally, I'd be leaning to go with a single Alpine Type-R 8inch in a vented box. In a vented box, the 8inch sub output should be comparable to 10 inch sub in a sealed box. However, the 8 inch version supposedly has much better sound quality and those things are cheap.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Toretto said:


> http://www.avtozvuk.com/az/2009/05/080-boston.htm
> IDK, guys, if you know Russian, but according them, Boston G1084 is little bit better than Polk Audio DB840, opinions?


 I've read good things about the Boston G-series subs, but have never used or heard that model. And yes, good things have been said about the HAT IS subs, but as mentioned they are quite expensive compared to these others.

And to be clear, in my previous post, I was referencing the Polk MM840, NOT the DB840. There is quite a difference.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok I cant help with the 8" sub part, but if ur thinking of using a 10, and u have room for a 1 cuft sealed box, then I have to say the Boston spg555 is the only way to go. 13" sub in a 10" space! 1000Watts rms and sq is nice. U can get by with 750Watts but I recommend 1k. I didnt catch ur budget or the sub amp ur usingso...


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Toretto said:


> Cool, I'll take a look.
> Just won a Nakamichi CD400 to replace my Alpine 9887
> I don't know why, but I want to go old school with the Nak PA4100 amp and SB Acustic 2 way front.



If you want to go 'old school' SQ you are on the right track with the Nak. You are overlooking the Nak SP80 ...on of the best 8" subs ever made.


>^..^<


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

The budget is aroud $70 for 8", if I go for 10" that's going to be peerless xls10 for sure. But right now I'm looking for something smaller,cheaper and lighter.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

For now I'm wandering from Peerless sls 8, because it is really light and Boston Acoustics G1084 and Polk Audio DB840, because of the price/quality. Def JBL is to heavy for 8" and will give me hard time with the shipping.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Toretto here is a jbl 10" $71 & free shipping
JBL GT5-10 10" Subwoofer with Single 4-ohm Voice Coil 050036930239 | eBay


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

As I mentioned JBL 8" and more is hard for me to transport.


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

RE Audio REX8D4 Sub
What about that????


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyway...decided to go with SLS 8
So I'll try with:
HU: Nakamichi CD400
Amp: Nakamichi PA-4100
Tweeters: SB Acoustics SB29RDCN-C000-4
Mid basses: SB Acoustics SB17NRXC35-4
Sub: Peerless SLS 8
All I need is filters now.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Toretto said:


> All I need is filters now.


If you mean x-overs ...the Nakamichi EC200 / EC200H are unequaled. Ultimate SQ, simple, reliable, easily set up and amazing control. No ....I'm not selling any more of my stash. 

http://www.nkmca.com/auto/e_crossovers/ec_200_specs.htm





>^..^<


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Where can I get one of this?


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Nakamichi EC-200 Specs

This one says "Crossover Frequencies:	50, 70, 100, 150, or 220 Hz (independent selection for low-pass and high-pass sections), isn't it this too low?


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Toretto said:


> Nakamichi EC-200 Specs
> 
> This one says "Crossover Frequencies: 50, 70, 100, 150, or 220 Hz (independent selection for low-pass and high-pass sections), isn't it this too low?


I have found them to be quite perfect. In most cases I run subs <70hz and mids >100hz. 

As far as 'too low' ....are you talking about the mid / tweeter x-over point? If so that is what the EC200H is for.

Here is a pic of the pair.












>^..^<


----------



## Toretto (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, I'm talking about mid/tweeter. The sub is going to be separate.

Rare ALPHASONIK EX-3B SQ OLD School 2 WAY/3 WAY Stereo ELECTRONIC Crossover | eBay

What about this?


----------

